# Greetings from Hialeah, FL!



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Strap a motor to it and find out! What do you have to lose?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey man, I'm from Hialeah myself.

I started off with a very similar john boat that I picked up for $50. I slapped a 5hp on it and used to fish Flamingo as well as some of the canals around town. It was a nice no frills stepping stone. I used it mostly as a pond hopper until I was able to find something a little better suited. It will definitely get you on the water, I just suggest you don't invest too much money into it. Give it a fresh coat of paint, a small outboard and use it till something better suited for your needs comes along.

There's a few of us Hialeah guys on this board.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome. That looks like what lots of us started with.


----------



## Ricky9 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'll keep you posted on the transformation of this little guy.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Doesn't look any worse than my first skiff, get out there and use it!


----------



## Pep (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome... Looks like a Sears gamefisher. Get some flex seal and paint the seems from the inside. Check the wood on transom for rot, replace if needed. Maybe add a trolling motor with a battery


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Hey man, I'm from Hialeah myself.
> 
> I started off with a very similar john boat that I picked up for $50. I slapped a 5hp on it and used to fish Flamingo as well as some of the canals around town. It was a nice no frills stepping stone. I used it mostly as a pond hopper until I was able to find something a little better suited. It will definitely get you on the water, I just suggest you don't invest too much money into it. Give it a fresh coat of paint, a small outboard and use it till something better suited for your needs comes along.
> 
> There's a few of us Hialeah guys on this board.


Count me in-born and raised in Hialeah-go T-Breds


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey, bring me some pastelitos and croquetas. I miss those


----------

